# Need help identifying two weeds in Bermuda grass



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi,

Please help me identify these two types of weeds and how can I treat it, thank you!

I have a hybrid bermuda lawn and it mostly has these two types of weeds. Is one of them nutsedge? Will sedgehammer be good for these two types of weed?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@wchang23 the last picture is nutsedge (appears to be yellow), but I have no idea on the other weed. Sedgehammer may take out the broad leaf weed too.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Yep, the thin one is a sedge. Not sure on the leafy one.

Spot treat with Image Kills Nutsedge and it will quickly disappear.


----------

